# Has anyone seen 68 camaro conversion on TV last week?



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

It was Anthony Kedis of RHCP.
They didn't use a kit, but they used a Warp 9, Zilla 1k (I'm pretty sure), and I can't remember the voltage....
I'm pretty sure they used 20 batteries, and I think they were 12 volts for a 240 volt system.
The show is called Gadget's Electric Garage on it was on TLC, not sure if/when it will be back on...
http://tlc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/series.html?paid=2.15247.55835.33795.x


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 30, 2007)

I had that on my dvr and watched it a couple of times, not impressed, It had the usuall silly hollywood fluff and bs.

They used a ragged out 67 Camero and 150 volt system with 20 batteries. Gadget did a direct short and then another short as he tried to remove the wrong cable. I would think that once a major direct short occurred that he would have had enough sense to tape or otherwise insulate the free terminal to prevent any additional short. Instead he grabs the connected end and twists it back and forth as the free end flops back and forth contacting the battery terminal.

Also, they only showed the motor, a little bit of the controller, and batteries and made big statements as to that's all there is to converting a vehicle to electric. How misleading.... 

This whole show was just poor and I'd have to say hands down that the videos that Gavin produced where far more entertaining and educational.
Plus Gavin didn't fill 35% of his videos with commercials.

One more thing, what does learning to windsurf have to do with converting a vehicle to electric?

I deleted this farce from my dvr.

Fatboy


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

Fatboy said:


> I had that on my dvr and watched it a couple of times, not impressed, It had the usuall silly hollywood fluff and bs.


You actually watched it a couple of times? I barely could pay attention to it, I was too busy refreshing this forum.

It was very very very light on the technical details, like they just wanted to show off how cool, fun, hip and environmentally concerned they are. I was hoping to see more of the actual conversion details.

Maybe Gavin needs his own TV show!


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 30, 2007)

I showed it to a buddy who was visiting, he had the same impression.

It would have been more exciting if the gas had exploded, who in their right mind tries to remove a tank with out draining it first? Oh, I'm sorry, Gadget said it didn't have much gas...

He should stick to wind surfing.

Fatboy.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

You know that may be a cool conversion . If I remember right a 67 Camaro only weighs 2800 pounds . Good full frame car (lots of batteries) ....................J.W.


----------



## speff (Feb 8, 2008)

I won't go out of my way to see the full show, it seems that is how TV is now, not much in the way of information, just entertainment.

The 67 camaro I have is a low option, small block, ragtop. Weighs about 3300lbs. I put a 94 LT-1 from a Z-28 with the EFI. If I sell that motor I will go electric sometime in near future.


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

ww321q said:


> You know that may be a cool conversion . If I remember right a 67 Camaro only weighs 2800 pounds . Good full frame car (lots of batteries) ....................J.W.


Full frame?


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm not sticking up for the show. I agree it left out a lot of stuff, showed more rebuilding then they did converting. but i have to say this...if it get people thinking, or sparks interest in others to start a conversion or even just reseaching it...then i say the show is fine by me. all it took for me was watching who killed the electric car and hearing that its possible to build them yourself, i heard that and haven't turned back. the show was just like any other car or motorcycle build show, but at least it was an electric build. the episode that aired was just the pilot, we'll see if it makes it to a full season or not.


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

If it does come back on I'll watch a couple more to decide if I like it or not.

In defense of Gadget, I'm guessing those TV cameras made him nervous and he shorted the Pack + to Pack -


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

ww321q said:


> You know that may be a cool conversion . If I remember right a 67 Camaro only weighs 2800 pounds . Good full frame car (lots of batteries) ....................J.W.


Sorry....No full frame on any Camaros.
Front sub frame and un-ibody the rest of the way back.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

oops !  J.W.


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 30, 2007)

The sub compacts all had the unibody frames, Falcon, Maverick, Mustang, Fairmont, & Pinto on the Ford side. With Vega, Chevy II, Nova, & Chevette for GM. And Lebaron, Valiant, Dart, Cuda...brain freeze sets in.
But there were a wide selection of suitable cars for which to convert to electtric back in the mid 60's and 70's.

One of the things to realize is when it comes time to insure your vintage car conversion that it will cost you more. It will not have airbags, collasible steering column, padded steering wheel or dashboard. Also seatbelts only with no shoulder harness. The vehicle may not have ample crumple zones to meet the present day standards for new automobiles. 
This could increase the rates a measurable amount, shop around to get the best rate for your vehicle but don't scimp on the policy.

FatBoy


----------



## speff (Feb 8, 2008)

The Slashmaster,

From the factory these cars had a frame in front half of car and unibody in back half of car.

The front frame is called a subframe which bolts to the unibody with 4 big bolts 

I really don't like the design but GM did this to save money, weight, trunk space, etc. 

I have an interest in the electric motors that can be used without a transmission.

Also, the rear end in the car now is a GM 12 bolt which is good for 500+ horsepower, which would be overkill, I think it would waste energy just to run car at higher speeds 40-60 mph, Anybody know of ways to save of energy in driveline?

I'm thinking of just correct gearing and chain? Or a very small rear axle?


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

has anyone met Gadget, or seen him or any of his cars at any EV car meets, or an energy expo. I feel like he kinda apeared out of no where


----------

